# Lets go fishin!![url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/42633][img]http:



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty sure you can't put images in a thread title 

Nice model.

Big grass!!!


----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol thanks buddy, tall grass up close makes it look like tropical paradise!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks like Land of the Giants! :thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like good catfish water.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I thought it was a tropical paradise too, but the grass works in some of the photos!


----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey thanks guys!!!! To bad to say that all has been destroyed. the lake is now gone and the grass.... I am building a major Highway project and a stretch (no lie!) of concrete highway has been laid!, is completed. Pictures will be uploaded!!


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I'm liking this! Love the boat!!!


----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

*!*

Thanks... I brought it for 1 buck! I was amazed by it.


----------

